# Damp CI...?



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all

I've had my CI Carioca 625 for 3 months now. It is almost 3 yrs old.

I've bought it from a reputable dealer.

Before buying, I had an independent damp check -found a fair bit they hadn't found - which was repaired by them (removed the wallboard - spent a week making sure the internal construction was dry - and fitted new wallboard - good as new).

I've been away this week - and found some more in the overcab bed area (nearside leading edge - inside... runs from the corner vertically for about 3 inches and horizontally for about 9 inches). The wall board is spongy.

Called them this morning - and they are going to call me back -but their workshop manager has suggested they might get CI to look at it.

Any thoughts from the collective on here?

Cheers


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have just moved on from our 2007 CI, which we bought new. Had water ingress around roof vent at 1 month old. Vent was removed and resealed. Then roof lining started to fall a year later. Found slight damp at first hab service which was sealed. Then two more serious damp issues, one rectified under CI warranty and next rectified under repairers warranty. Repairer stated that he has yet to come across a CI that is not damp.
Glad we no longer have it.
Gerry


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 4 year old CI 656, had it 10 months now and all was fine until just recently.

I have pm'd before with Gerry about his problems and checked on mine for more problem areas.

I have the issue on the overcab, nearside as well. It is going to the dealer for warranty fixing next month (aftermarket insurance backed warranty).

The workshop guy at the dealer said it was due to leaking water from the high up lights. I assumed from his tone that they have done a few.

I also saw/felt this weekend that the rear offside corner was a little damp where the wood meets each other in the corner. The wood is exposed but the rest of it looks and feels dry. 

I will be asking them to look into it at the same time.

Ben


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Mmm, thanks guys.

The dealer has ordered in 'more' new wall-board, from Geoff Cox I think. I've told him it could be coming from the front marker light - but can't be sure.

Not really very happy.... got caught in the past with a damp swift caravan - cost me to fix it prior to sale....

I researched as much as I could on here before buying it - but searching this forum is almost impossible for a 'phrase', i.e. 'Damp CI' - as it shows results for both words (damp AND CI)


----------



## kdol (Oct 5, 2010)

*damp CI*

Just noticed damp on my CI riviera just below the window in the overcab bed. Can anyone recommend a garage that can replace the wall board before it gets worse. I don't mind travelling to get it repaired. Any idea how expensive it might be.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: damp CI*



kdol said:


> Just noticed damp on my CI riviera just below the window in the overcab bed. Can anyone recommend a garage that can replace the wall board before it gets worse. I don't mind travelling to get it repaired. Any idea how expensive it might be.


Where are you in the world...?


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine is going to Geoff Cox in Derby, it's the place I bought it and the original supplying dealer to the 1st owner.

www.geoffcox.co.uk

Ben


----------



## kdol (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi thanks for your reply I'm in Ireland so I guess I'm going to have to travel to the UK to get it fixed. Seen a few webpages about buying the wallboard and fixing it myself but I don't want to make the damage worse, the window is on the front curve of the overhead cab above the windscreen, so it might be difficult.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

I've used a mobile caravan fitter over here in the UK for re-sealing awning rails on my caravan - but Ireland is a bit far....


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

kdol said:


> Hi thanks for your reply I'm in Ireland so I guess I'm going to have to travel to the UK to get it fixed. Seen a few webpages about buying the wallboard and fixing it myself but I don't want to make the damage worse, the window is on the front curve of the overhead cab above the windscreen, so it might be difficult.


These have mobile engineers in Ireland : www.mcea.co.uk

Mark


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

CLS said:


> These have mobile engineers in Ireland : www.mcea.co.uk
> 
> Mark


That's where I found mine..... great guy he is too.....


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It would be a great resource if this site could create a 'sticky' Model and fault section to be upgraded as and when problems occur.

This would possibly upset a few owners and dealers with problematic models they wish to get rid of, but generally speaking it could only be a good thing for all of us that love the life style. It would certainly make the manufacturers pay attention to the quality and durability of their product -as repeat offenders will soon find themselves out of business with tarnished reputations. :wink:


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

ramblingon said:


> It would be a great resource if this site could create a 'sticky' Model and fault section to be upgraded as and when problems occur.
> 
> This would possibly upset a few owners and dealers with problematic models they wish to get rid of, but generally speaking it could only be a good thing for all of us that love the life style. It would certainly make the manufacturers pay attention to the quality and durability of their product -as repeat offenders will soon find themselves out of business with tarnished reputations. :wink:


Great idea............


----------

